# Celebrating Gerald Green, the nine-fingered NBA player



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/554706779452362752


> If you're not familiar with Green's story, your first thought was probably: Ewwwww, did they make a foam hand in the shape of The Shocker? Why would an NBA team make a giveaway celebrating a sex act?
> 
> But that's not what happened here. You see, Green is missing part of his ring finger on his right hand:
> 
> ...


http://www.sbnation.com/2015/1/12/7532817/gerald-green-hand-finger-nba-suns-dunks-dunks-dunks-finger


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Damn. I had no idea he was missing a finger.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Ya I had no idea he was missing one either. Crazy. Never noticed, does he only dunk left handed then since he can't palm it with his right?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I thought I felt stupid not knowing haha.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I never knew about this, either. Makes it all the more impressive that he's carved out a nice career for himself.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Wow. Definitely news to me -- I like the guy tho and this makes me like him a little more


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I read a thread about this when he was a rookie, and since then Ive rooted for him to succeed! 

shock on gerald


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Knick Killer said:


> Damn. I had no idea he was missing a finger.


Me either. And considering he played for our team that's kind of odd no one caught on.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm shocked.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Archivist at your service, found the thread I referenced. 

http://www.basketballforum.com/portland-trail-blazers/194933-ot-gerald-greens-missing-finger.html


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Archivist at your service, found the thread I referenced.
> 
> http://www.basketballforum.com/portland-trail-blazers/194933-ot-gerald-greens-missing-finger.html



Well done.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

I remember someone (I forget who) from Toronto making fun of him by holding up four fingers after a huge dunk during garbage time when he was still in Boston, that's when I learned about Gerald Green having 9 fingers.


----------

